# Blue Marlana 6/21



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlana and I fished the PBGFC inter-club yesterday. Had a blue in the spread early in the am, but didn't find the hooks. Fished the line south of the spur, but only scored a few small wahoos and Mahi. Headed north and found a nice area with some bait around. The water was green, but we worked it hard. Ended up releasing this blue marlin. The fish put on an amazing aerial display, and quickly tired. Got it to the boat in 25". Healthy release, then headed home in flat seas. Great day on the water. Blue caught southeast of elbow.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job as always. Congrats on your blue!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the Blue. you guys rock it out there!

David


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful catch. Nice pics and report


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Any word on other interclub blues caught?

David


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice release That's what happens when you stay after them. Did this blue win it for you?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. The marlin came back to life after reviving, and Marlana couldn't hold it anymore. I grabbed it just before letting her swim free. We didn't win, "Code Blue" caught two.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh YEAH!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Way to go!!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome congrats!!!


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

2 thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome post and pics, talk about a great day of fishing you guys had it.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome Kim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and congrats, you both make it look too easy !! great work :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I almost forgot to mention.....did anyone else see the big sportfish with the guy in the "Captain America" costume hanging from the side of the tower? That was amusing!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

DISANTO said:


> I almost forgot to mention.....did anyone else see the big sportfish with the guy in the "Captain America" costume hanging from the side of the tower? That was amusing!


Haha how the hell did I miss that?!? I sure hope it was made of that dry-fit stuff because that sounds HOT!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

We heard the chatter on the radio regarding this blue... It put a smile on my face to hear that you guys had done it again! Well done! The bite was ON that morning! We were on the line SW of the spur. Had a couple smaller wahoo and a dolphin as well, and then we hooked up to a nice blue not long after we heard about you guys. We lost ours about 25 minutes into the fight, but it sure was awesome to see him slam that flat line and then put on a show! It was an awesome morning though for sure!! Great job to you and Marlana!


----------



## Deepsea BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Hard work pays off


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job Dave and Marlana!


----------

